# Attn:  Cedar Ridge, Emerald Point and Branson Yacht Club Owners



## JLB (Dec 29, 2007)

It is being reported in another thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=441618&posted=1#post441618

that Wastegate is saying that all exchanges must go through them.  Regarding existing units (not new sales), is that true?  Can you exchange through RCI/II?

I realize that when it comes to Wastegate, they will not even acknowledge the existence of RCI, which (I believe) is misleading.  But, it would be nice if an owner would clear that up.

Please set the record straight.

Thanks.


----------



## dschaefe (Dec 30, 2007)

You can deposit Westgate Branson Woods at RCI in spite of the fact that RCI is not mentioned in their directory, only II.  I did it about two months ago to "PIC" my 2008 week with RCI to get Wyndham points.  And a year ago I deposited my Branson Woods week with RCI (not traded yet).  You call Westgate to do this, not the resort.  Generally, the people I talk with are NOT very knowledgeable, and do not always do what they tell you they are going to do.

Contrary to what many people think, the Branson Yacht Club IS NOT a part of Westgate, thank goodness.  To trade a week at BYC, just call directly to the resort to exchange your week.  You will get Jim Heckman, the man who owns the property.  He is very nice and will deposit your week himself, immediately, no problems.

Don't know about Emerald Point, now called something else by Westgate.  Likely the same procedure as Branson Woods.

Don S.


----------



## julle (Dec 30, 2007)

We have had both banked with RCI and have some great exchanges( Wife does a lot of searches and can go with short notice) even after it changed to Westgate. This year we will try one banked with II and the other either internal with Westgate or through one of the alternative exchange companies.


----------



## JLB (Dec 31, 2007)

RCI concurs, so Wastegate is the only one telling the Wastegate version of exchanging from these resorts, that it is through II only.  Below is the text of the correspondence with RCI.

_Howdy:

Can the former Grandvista Branson resorts now owned by Westgate--Branson Yacht Club (4058), Cedar Ridge (3689), and Emerald Pointe (4065), still be exchanged through RCI?

Secondly, why are Cedar Ridge and Emerald Point no longer Gold Crowns?

Thanks,_
- - - - - -

Hello,

Thank you for your e-mail.

The resorts you listed are now affiliated with RCI under the following names:

4058   BRANSON YACHT CLUB AT ROCK LANE
4065   WESTGATE BRANSON LAKES
3689   WESTGATE BRANSON WOODS


RCI's resort recognition program honors resorts that consistently offer superior vacation experiences.  This award is given each year.  For resorts to maintain the rating, they must qualify each time.

The Silver Crown Award (formerly know as the Resort of International Distinction award -RID) requires resorts to meet established standards, based on member comment card ratings, in the areas of unit housekeeping, unit maintenance, resort maintenance, hospitality, and check-in/check-out procedures.

The Gold Crown award requires resorts to meet more stringent standards in these areas.  In addition, Gold Crown resorts are rated highly in the areas of resort amenities, unit amenities, and guest services.  Although the Gold Crown distinction is a higher award, owners at Silver Crown Award resorts or even standard resorts can still trade into properties with the designation.

The Hospitality Award is a newer award which is given to resorts that have consistently achieved high remarks in the areas of 
check-in/check-out and hospitality by RCI members. The Hospitality Award can be recognized by the icon with the gold box with a pyramid of people inside.

Thank you for your interest in RCI.

Kind regards,

(Name deleted because, after all, this is the Internet)
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America


----------

